# Mathews HeliM



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Give me your honest take on the HeliM before I drop the coin. I've shot Mathews since 2001, but have had my issues. I've had more forgiving bows in the past. I've read a lot of bashing on the new HeliM, but I'm not sure if they are just Mathews bashers in the first place.

I currently shoot a Switchback and want to upgrade before I lose too much money when selling the SB, but should I wait until their 2013 model comes out to see what it is?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Unless you are stuck on a solocam or your mathews dealer.
i do not think they are worth the money.
"Look we have made our bow from last year half a pound lighter"
so what....
I would either wait for the 2013 to come out or try out some of the other brands. I have heard good things about elite, decent things about bowtech,
And then there is hoyt who seem to have good things but are way too expensive for my budget.
Or you could go they way of a one or two year old z7 something.
They seem to be frequently sold on archery talk for decently good prices.
Good luck


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

I just went through all this. The bow being so light gives up some slight hand shock, other then that no complaints. I suggest you throw some arrows through the chronograph, you may be very surprised. My outback shot 4fps slower then the brand new Z7 extreme my friend just bought a month ago. Nothing fancy on my Outback, she's just a hunting bow. My take was not worth the coin for a few fps.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Heck, it's hard to beat that SB with anything currently available today produced by any company. 

However, I'd be looking at the PSE Bowmadness for a light solo cam with impressive speed numbers.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I shot it back in December and wasn't all that impressed. Felt that it could have been smoother than it was. Shot the z7 extreme the same day and thought that was much smoother of a bow.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I shot the heli and ended up keeping my DXT. To me it wasnt worth the coin for 5 fps. My dxt has a smoother draw too. They need a sbxt with heli limbs.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I ordered a new string and cable for my SB today. I'll keep another year, maybe two. I always told myself that I won't buy another one until they come out with something coparable to the LX, so far nothing. I like a forgiving bow, but my hope is dying out.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

sslllooww. we shot 8 bows through the crono today and it was by far the slowest.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i did hear the owner of a bigger shop talking to the mathews rep today. they have something new coming out in a few months that the shop owner was trying to get specs on.


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Thanks guys, I ordered a new string and cable for my SB today. I'll keep another year, maybe two. I always told myself that I won't buy another one until they come out with something coparable to the LX, so far nothing. I like a forgiving bow, but my hope is dying out.


Was there a shortcoming with the SB you were trying to overcome? Sounds like you're pretty fond of it, and it's been treating you well.

Just keep saving your ducketts towards the bow of your dreams until it materializes/is created.

FWIW, I shot a lot last week w/my bro-in-law and his Helim...one thing it is for sure is quiet, and consistent. I bought a new Mission, which started out whisper quiet, but quickly 'loosened up'. His Helim stayed perfectly whisper quiet. It may not be the fastest bow in the woods, but it's certainly fast enough to kill, and it might be the quietest.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

68w said:


> sslllooww. we shot 8 bows through the crono today and it was by far the slowest.


You're right it's not the fastest bow out there but out of the 5 bows I shot before buying mine it was by far the most quiet and smoothest. I'd pick quiet over fast any day because 10 or so feet per second doesn't do you much good when that buck can hear your shotgun go off.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You're right it's not the fastest bow out there but out of the 5 bows I shot before buying mine it was by far the most quiet and smoothest. *I'd pick quiet over fast any day *because 10 or so feet per second doesn't do you much good when that buck can hear your shotgun go off.



I still purposely shoot heavier, slower, quieter, energy effecient aluminum arrows for that exact reason. As long as the deer doesn't move and I find my arrow burried 10 inches into the ground coated in bright red blood - I am a happy camper! 
<----<<<


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i have a 27inch draw on my 70lb 4 year old bowtech admiral. with a 440 grain arrow. 281fps and one of the quietest bows i have ever shot.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

TSudz said:


> Was there a shortcoming with the SB you were trying to overcome? Sounds like you're pretty fond of it, and it's been treating you well.


Honestly, I just dont hunt with it too much anymore...our deer numbers have died up here and I've been gun hunting out of state due to work issues and such too. But, I plan on bowhunting more this year and years to follow; especially if I move from the EUP. I love to shoot and don't want to lose too much by selling my bow when it's 10 years old. I'd rather sell it in the next 6 months and upgrade.

Make sense?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Honestly, I just dont hunt with it too much anymore...our deer numbers have died up here and I've been gun hunting out of state due to work issues and such too. But, I plan on bowhunting more this year and years to follow; especially if I move from the EUP. I love to shoot and don't want to lose too much by selling my bow when it's 10 years old. I'd rather sell it in the next 6 months and upgrade.
> 
> Make sense?


Makes perfect sense, to me anyways. 

If you decide to part ways with the old gal, shoot me a PM, I may be interested after the season is over.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Makes perfect sense, to me anyways.
> 
> If you decide to part ways with the old gal, shoot me a PM, I may be interested after the season is over.


Well, how bout you get back to me around November. I'll let it go after that for sure. It's getting a new Vapor Trail string on it next week too.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

uptracker said:


> Well, how bout you get back to me around November. I'll let it go after that for sure. It's getting a new Vapor Trail string on it next week too.


Setting a reminder


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

K...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just purchased a 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo...it came down to that and the PSE Evo 7...both are very nice, quality bows with tack driving accuracy and speeds that rival some crossbows...I went with the Turbo because it just felt right while shooting...shes a nasty, nasty machine!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Update:

I got a new Vaportrail sting on the Switchback yesterday. I took it to a very good bow tech in the NLP and he had her shooting bullet holes in the first shot. It's shooting great now, but I need to work on my form and anchor a bit. It's shooting 267 fps at 29" and 62#. I'm impressed. I'm still looking to buy a new bow near the first of the year though!


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Not sure if it helps or not but I just sold an 06 Switchback XT in good shape and I got $500 for it with a middle of the road sight and drop away on it. I shot just about all the 2012 bows that I could get my hands on and went with a Hoyt Vector 32. It felt right.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

buy anything else!!! :lol:... in all seriousness I'd get a bowtech, I like elite's answer too.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I shoot a switch back XT and I considered buying a new bow but I may hold off also. I'm thinking about just getting a new string and a rest. The bow is just too smooth to get rid of.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Refusetofollow (Sep 16, 2012)

i went thru all this to. I used to shoot a martin a long time ago, i took a break from hunting for a few years, and this year picked up a bowtech insanity! IMO most accurate and smoothest draw. the back wall can get away from u if u havent shot in awhile tho. But after not shooting for years i put a 3'' group everytime at 25yd. I have shot almost all the new 2012 models before i bought that one. and i wanted the helium to begin with. Bowtech


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

i've never shot one...anyone shot obsession sniper yet? heard good things...but wasn't sure if it was hype or brand loyalist


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a z 7 extreme and love it I have shot Mathews bows for about 15 yrs and have never had a problem with them , sure you can find other bows that are faster but I doubt quieter ,with that said I have a friend who had bought a used switchback that had been abused and had a damaged limb he called mathews and then sent the bow back to them and they repaired the bow for free on a 7 year old bow. Thats why I will continue to purchase thier bows as how many companies have that commitment to customer satisfaction.


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Next year im puttin on a QAD HDX rest and an IQ bow sight on my Switchback. I spent way too much money on fishin this year. But I did manage to put a MeanV string stopper and a Winners Choice string on it this year and she shoots better then new. So 5 to 10 fps and a pound lighter still isnt worth the expence of a new bow just update and upgrade the old one.


----------



## Refusetofollow (Sep 16, 2012)

it all really comes down to how u feel shooting it,i would shoot them all before you make a purchase....


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

bogie said:


> buy anything else!!! :lol:... in all seriousness I'd get a bowtech, I like elite's answer too.


Ahhh, ya gotta love the haters!&#128514;. Any Mathews threads'll bring em out like flies on horse @&[email protected]


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

No hating just explaining about a company that makes a great product and great customer service nothing wrong with buying other brand bows if you can't afford a mathews.


----------

